# Out of the EggS - Jacqui and other splitty fans ...



## N2TORTS (Nov 8, 2014)

Two newest RF's out of the eggs.......

Het for Hypo Redfoot ..."splitty" Just for J'






and a Shiny New CherryHead ....






JD~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 8, 2014)

i love torts with split scutes!


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 8, 2014)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh that first one is so neat!! EZ Payment plan? I think I could swing $10 a week.


Is it just me, or have the rest of you noticed that when you have drained all your money, that's when something really neat that grab's you comes along?


----------



## wellington (Nov 8, 2014)

Always Jacqui. That second one btw Jeff, if not thrilled with your picture taking. If looks could kill, well, he could be dangerous.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 8, 2014)

Sure is beautiful.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 8, 2014)

I want the cherry head please!!!!!!!!!!


----------

